# Why is Speculoos Cookie Butter making me sick?



## jorichma (Mar 30, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago at Trader Joe's I bought some "Speculoos Cookie Butter." It's pretty damn delicious and has no nuts or dairy, so I thought I had found the holy grail of buttery spreads. However, I've had it twice, on just half a bagel, and both times I've gotten extremely sick with bloating, gas and D within an hour. Below is the nutrition breakdown. Does anyone see any ingredients that stand out as harmful that maybe I'm unaware of? Or, is it just the fat and sugar content? I'm frustrated because I thought I had a winner, but it's making me sick and I want to learn why. Thanks everyone for your help.Serving Size: 1 Tbsp (15g)Nutrition facts: 90 calories, 50 calories from fat, 6g fat, 1.5g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 0mg sodium, 8g total carbs, 0g fiber, 5g sugar, <1g ProteinINGREDIENTS: 57% SPECULOOS (WHEAT FLOUR, CANDY SUGAR, MARGARINE [PALM OIL, CANOLA OIL, COCONUT OIL, RAPESEED OIL, WATER, SALT, EMULSIFIER {VEGETABLE MONO-AND DIGLYCERIDES FROM FATTY ACIDS}, CITRIC ACID, ALCTIC ACID, COLOR ADDED {BETA CAROTENE}, BUTTERFLAVOR (NON-DAIRY)], SUGAR, SOY FLOUR, SUGAR SYRUP, RAISING AGENT {SODIUM HYDROGEN CARBONATE}, CINNAMON, NUTMEG), PALM OIL, CANOLA OIL, SUGAR, EMULSIFIER: RAPESEED LECITHIN.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The D shortly after the meal may be a fat thing as fatty foods tend to cause more post-eating activity in the colon.could also be more sugar than your system could handle, or a combo of the two.Can you do that much fat (from an oil or margerine alone) or that much sugar at a time by itself?And, it can be random, weather isn't good, didn't sleep enough, etc. Sometimes it isn't the food.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Wheat flour is the first ingredient! Also contains soy flour which can be an irritant to some.Are you following a low-FODMAP diet? Why are you avoiding nuts as well as dairy?


----------

